# Elroy's Vasectomy and Gastropexy surgery



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Oh Elroy I’m sorry this is coming, the good thing for you is that you don’t know it yet!

From Beau’s neutering, I would just say that it went a LOT easier than I expected. I just imagined him going nuts being held down from his regular routine. But he adjusted well and stayed settled until the last 2 days when he had serious zoomie needs. I think with the surgical suit or the cone on, he knew things weren’t normal. We did a lot of “rainy day” games.


----------



## Wooster Tim (Nov 11, 2021)

The Oodle Crew and I will Keep Elroy and You in our Thoughts and Prayers.


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

awh, Elroy it'll be okay. you're in good hands! my only advice would be to have dinner for yourself ready for a few days stashed in the freezer, as well as a some good books or films to pass the time. i was so nervous during the first couple of days of Kirby's recovery and was grateful to have some meals for myself set aside along with entertainment for myself while he snoozed off his recovery drugs. i also kept the usual supplies (canned pumpkin, wet food, chicken broth, white rice, plain chicken, some extra good chews) on hand to save myself the stress/headache of having to go out and buy them when i didn't want to leave him at home.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm planning on having Simon neutered in August or September, but I'm still kind of on the fence about doing a pexy.


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

It’s always so nerve racking when they have to go to the vet for a procedure, but I’m sure Elroy will do great! It took about 24 hours for Reggie’s anesthesia to wear off after he was neutered, but then he was right up and wanting to play fetch. Tricks that don’t require too much movement (chin rest, pick pocket, crossing his front paws, etc.) really helped to keep him active but not running laps around the apartment.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

It's been too long for me to have any meaningful advice, but I will be following this thread with kind and healing thoughts.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

I hope all goes well for Elroy. My recommendation is lots of good chews or frozen Toppls/Kongs.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Good luck Elroy,, hope it’s smooth sailing and he recuperates quickly.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

will be keeping thoughts and prayers for Elroy (and you, too)


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

You'll be in my thoughts and heart...


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

TeamHellhound said:


> I'm planning on having Simon neutered in August or September, but I'm still kind of on the fence about doing a pexy.


If I wasn't obligated to neuter Elroy (vasectomy counts per my breeder), I probably wouldn't do it. At least not for a while. No issues with him as an intact dog to date. I would however still do the pexy. It's a real risk that can be mitigated, and I can afford it.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> If I wasn't obligated to neuter Elroy (vasectomy counts per my breeder), I probably wouldn't do it. At least not for a while. No issues with him as an intact dog to date. I would however still do the pexy. It's a real risk that can be mitigated, and I can afford it.


I couldn't afford both the spay and the pexy (was quoted $300 for the pexy, on top of the $100 spay) for my GSD. I hope I never regret not doing it.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Elroy will do great! I was SO nervous about Frosty's (didn't have time to be nervous about Maiz because hers was an emergency surgery), but both of my dogs did well (esp. Frosty since it was only a neuter and lap pexy vs. poor Maiz getting her whole belly cut open and having stomach surgery at the same time!). 



TeamHellhound said:


> I'm planning on having Simon neutered in August or September, but I'm still kind of on the fence about doing a pexy.


After all the reading I've done, I'm SO glad I pexied both of mine. I would never not pexy a spoo.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sending positive vibes your way .


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

Ethel was spayed last month. I thought it would be the WORST. I had to keep her "calm" for 7 days. The first 24 hours were a breeze because of the anesthesia. The second 24 hours she figured out how to get her cone off and wedged it under the couch. Days 3-4 I had her on pain meds that kept her somewhat sedated. Days 5-7 were an absolute YOU KNOW WHAT-show with her running all over the place and refusing to listen to reason. Fortunately her staples held and she was never interested in licking or chewing on herself. She was also good about self monitoring. If she stretched too far or played to hard, you could see her saying OUCH and backing off. 

That said I don't know what Jeffrey's neuter will be like but I've got another year or so before we get there. Good luck!!! I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Wishing the very best for the procedures and the recovery. It really helped to have the support of the PF folks for Joey’s neuter and recovery. I wasn’t a member when Bobby was neutered but in hindsight, sure wish I was. 
I will be following. Post as much as you need to. 😊


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> Wishing the very best for the procedures and the recovery. It really helped to have the support of the PF folks for Joey’s neuter and recovery. I wasn’t a member when Bobby was neutered but in hindsight, sure wish I was.
> I will be following. Post as much as you need to. 😊


I can always count on my PF family! 😀


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

It's worrying isn't it ?
I imagine from the kind of panic drama queen posts I've posted here on PF, you will be well aware or can guess how we were pre and post op when Poppy was spayed.
But actually we have had so much good advice and well wishing here in those 'panic' moments which in the end really does help.
There is nothing I can say right now which will totally remove the concerns and worry, how you are is only natural and right. It means that Elroy is in safe hands!!!
I'm sure you and Elroy will manage the whole thing very well in the end.
No denying it's tough, post op limitations to normal happy life... but it soon passes, before you know it you'll look back and say 'actually that wasn't so bad'.!!
Tricky, yes, but all done and dusted.

Plenty of good advice here, so I won't give my pennies worth, besides slightly different Poppy being a girly.
But trust me - it will be fine !!!!
Why ? Because Elroy has you !!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

But trust me - it will be fine !!!!
Why ? Because Elroy has you !!
[/QUOTE]

This is absolutely true @The Popster . Well put!


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

My mini poodle, Toffee, was neutered at 9 months due to the breeder and vet’s recommendations. I had never had any of my previous poodles neutered, so I was very nervous. He was his same proud little guy when I picked him up—only way calmer and a bit aloof. He napped for the rest of the afternoon. They warned me that the anesthesia might wear off in the middle of the night—so I was to keep him away from stairs , etc. They were right—he had a pacing spell at 1 AM that lasted about an hour. I then decided to lay down on his dog bed with him for the rest of the night. He was fine the next morning—much better than me lol! He ate some the next day and I tried to keep him on leash when walking around the yard. I also used the crate when I couldn’t watch him. I used a cone—but he really didn’t bother it after 3-4 days. I’m pretty sure the stitches were the kind that dissolved. I forgot to get enough groceries for myself and had to put him in his car crate with the soft cone—and dash into the grocery store super fast. We went at night —so it wasn’t hot. I had been so focused on getting things for him—I forgot to get 10 days of groceries for myself!!! Anyhow—his personality is the same—and he is still the same high drive little guy. Will be thinking of you and Elroy!!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Rec'd and tried on his surgical suit. Seem to fit pretty well. No sure he's all that fond of it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

He looks so cute! Maybe he’ll be like Peggy and not even need to wear it. But still reassuring to have on hand.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> He looks so cute! Maybe he’ll be like Peggy and not even need to wear it. But still reassuring to have on hand.


I hope so. He seemed reasonably OK with it when it was on, but when I took it off, he ran upstairs and gave me the cold shoulder. I went up to talk to him after 20 minutes and then he (reluctantly) came back down.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I hope so. He seemed reasonably OK with it when it was on, but when I took it off, he ran upstairs and gave me the cold shoulder. I went up to talk to him after 20 minutes and then he (reluctantly) came back down.


It's so funny how pouty they can be. Happy won't make eye contact with me as I'm headed out the door for work.

I'm following this thread closely. Good luck and prayers for Elroy.


----------



## AshersMom (Aug 9, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Rec'd and tried on his surgical suit. Seem to fit pretty well. No sure he's all that fond of it.
> View attachment 492466


I loved the surgical suit for Asher. It gave me peace of mind when he was crated that he wouldn't chew his sutures. He liked it, but I just had to remember to unsnap it when I took him out to pee. I am so happy he had the gastropexy at the same time. Peace of mind when I see him drinking a lot (although I limit that). The days do go by, but for the first 12 days or so he had a small sedative to keep him from getting too bouncy. The hardest part for me was having to take him outside and down around to the back of the house where it is fenced when he had to go out. It was winter and one day it was icy (incline to walk down). He refused to go upstairs in front of the house, so we had to go down and hope we didn't' run into javelina or a cougar, coyote, etc.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks again for all your feedback! Countdown until Tuesday 😬.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

We're standing by...


----------



## cmac4103 (May 5, 2019)

Good luck to Elroy, and to you Tom. Both big Ben and Josie managed to keep their stitches intact and fared quite well after their neuter/spay and Pexi procedures. It is worrisome, but you will get through it! I’m very glad they have both had the gastropexy.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

We'll be on our way in a couple of minutes. I made yesterday super exciting for him to try to make up for what he's going to miss for the next 2 weeks. He slept real good last night. No food since 6pm last night. He just pooped on his morning walk. I guess we're ready as we'll ever be.
Signed... a nervous Daddy❤!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Waiting with you for "All's well" phone call.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sure it will all go very well.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Sending love to you and your boy


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Prayers being sent! Will be following closely.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Prayers your way


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Praying for Elroy and for you as you wait! xoxo


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Just checking in to see how you're doing, Tom. 

Sending pawsitive, calming thoughts to you and your boy. 🤗


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Hoping all is going well with Elroy’s surgery. Soon he’ll be home and recovery can begin c


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thinking of you both...refreshing the page a lot.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Sending good vibes! I’m guessing you’ll be getting a call from the vet soon, if you’ve not already. Will be a big relief.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I got the call at 12:15. Everything went perfectly fine. Elroy is awake and recovering. I'm going to pick him up (with my Dad to help sit by his side) at 5:30 (3 hrs from now). Thank you all for the wonderful support!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

This was from this morning when I dropped him off.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

So glad everything went smoothly! I am sure he will be very sleepy and groggy for a couple days, but he will be back to normal in no time!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

No matter how small the chance of something, it's always such a relief to get that call! 

Hoping now for an easy night for you all.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Stage 1 complete and all good !!!!
He will be fine.
So will you.
Not long now, and everything back to 'normal'.
Though the next few days will be.... well ,,,, work.
And before you know it, Elroy will be recovered, Boy it's a few frustrating days after that, he's fine, but you have to reign him in!!
That's the 'hard' bit.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That's great!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Glad to hear the news!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy is home now. He able to walk, but is otherwise pretty groggy. Had to help him into the car, but he rode fine and he got out OK, and came into the house OK. They prescribed him 7 days of Deramaxx (½ of a 75mg tablet per day), and 14 days of Gabapentin (100mg, 1 capsule twice daily). The vasectomy is done with internal (disolvable) stitches only. The gastropexy has both internal and external stitches. Plan is to remove them on June 3rd.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You must be thrilled to have him home. Now the hard work begins keeping Him quiet to heal.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So glad he’s home with you now. Time to hunker down for a cozy, quiet night!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Hope he remains mellow and calm for the next few days while he's recovering.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Yes…calm and mellow is my wish for you too. Hoping you are able to get some decent sleep tonight and over the next few nights. So glad the surgery went well.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I got the call at 12:15. Everything went perfectly fine. Elroy is awake and recovering. I'm going to pick him up (with my Dad to help sit by his side) at 5:30 (3 hrs from now). Thank you all for the wonderful support!


Wonderful news!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Took Elroy out in the backyard to pee. Walked a little bit but no action. Tried the sidewalk, a small portion of his normal routine. No action. Back to the backyard. Action! Yeah! He pee'd a good long (high volume) pee! 100% squatted. No leg lifting tonight.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

We're going to go to bed early tonight. Everything seems to be going quite well. My Post-Op concerns are nearly gone already.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Oh, forgot to mention. He wouldn't eat his kibble, or Wervura, or treats. He did however eat some boiled chicken breast. 

Pee: check
Poop: not yet
Eat: check 
Drink: not yet

Goodnight!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I usually don't even offer food until the next morning, and you be careful about how much water they drink. You don't want them sucking down a whole bowl at once.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Honoring your contract with the breeder...Check
Ensuring no unintended reproduction...Check

Peace of mind knowing the chances that Elroy will ever have a torsion is effectively nil...Priceless


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Glad that all seems to have gone well and will be checking in on Elroy’s progress in healing. Hugo says, get well soon, Elroy!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope you both sleep well


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Night night, and both of you sleep well...


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

What a relief. Hope Elroy has a speedy and uneventful recovery. Get som well deserved sleep


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

How are you two doing this morning?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy is doing well. He didn't pee/poop yet, but he normally doesn't until after noon (10am now), plus he hasn't eaten much. I took him out on leash twice so far, but no action. He wants to go for his regular walk, but I don't want to do it. He's still not eating his meal (though he will take some treats) and hasn't drank any water. He's still very subdued. Stands in place, tail down, head hung low for minutes before finally sitting/laying down. He's sleeping in his crate right now.
Vet said give him ½ meal yesterday, and full meals today.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

It's hard to interpret the low head and tail carriage, because it could be from the surgery or the gabapentin. I think you're smart to plan for a subdued day, even while sticking to his normal routines.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

As I recall, that's the way Topper was the day fter his surgery - both head and tail at half-staff. We tried to stick to normal food and potty schedules, even if he didn't want to consume or producd. As others have said, he is in very good hands and should have a smooth recovery.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Different procedures of course but I wrote in my journal that it took Neo about 24hrs to come back to himself. It took Remo at least another day to mostly normalize. 

Due to the various meds, it was another few days before pees, poops, and prandial activities were pretty normal.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I wonder if the surgical suite is contributing to his subdued behavior. After all they are used as a calming tool. Maybe I should take it off?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Or maybe I should just count my blessings. He is calm after all.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I didn't use one except at night, when I couldn't monitor her


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I was going to suggest removing the surgical suit unless necessary. If he’s not used to wearing it, that can definitely cause “shut down” behaviour. It could also be pulling or putting pressure on the incision.

Peggy showed mild interest in her incision, but only needed a gentle “ah ah.” After that she was careful to only lick around it.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I took the suit off and he's much happier for it. The suit design didn't actually cover his scrotum. The gentle ah-ah! has been effective in having him stop licking it.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Thinking of you and Elroy 🥰


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Such a good boy! Hope tonight goes smoothly.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy finally drank some water. 26 hrs after surgery. Had me worried. The surgeon said that it was relatively typical for them not to drink for "a day or two" after surgery. He got a lot of fluids during the surgery. It still had me worried.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Getting there !! Getting there!!!
Give him a fuss with best wishes from .... damp London.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

A good night's sleep. He's starting to act more normal now. Not totally, but to quote @The Popster, "getting there"! I really think he has an aversion to the surgery suite. Hasn't used it since I took it off yesterday. He doesn't lick his stitches on his belly at all, and he occasionally licks his balls (pardon) but he would do that even before surgery. A gentle "leave it" and he stops. I don't think I'll be using any licking deterrent devices at this point, but we'll see how things evolve.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Glad Elroy's on the mend


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Good progress!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This is a great update. How’s his incision looking?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

@PeggyTheParti The incisions both look very good. Very nice work. Better closings than I've seen on humans. No signs of anything of concern.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy is close to normal now. If he wasn't on the meds (Deramaxx and Gabapentin), he'd probably be back to normal. Denying him his normal play/exercise is going to be difficult. He'll get over it though. 
He's eating and drinking normally. The only thing I'm still waiting for is for him to poop. He hasn't pooped yet. The Dr. said the meds shouldn't cause constipation and it's likely that he just doesn't have to go. He pooped just before the surgery and just after the surgery (at the Dr's. office). A half hour ago was the first time he ate a normal size meal (all at once). I think after eating this last meal, he should have enough food in him to make him have to go. If he doesn't go poop by tomorrow, I'll be getting worried about it. I'm considering him taking a poop as his last post surgery milestone. 🤞


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m pretty sure it took Peggy 4-5 days to poop. We were getting a little worried, but some fibre followed by a brisk leashed walk in the yard did the trick.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Yeahhhh! Elroy pooped! Looks like everything is going to be alright. All my early milestones have been met. So, at least for the moment, I have no worries! Phew! I think it's just a matter of time now.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Glad to hear Elroy is doing well post surgery.

I must admit that I'm a bit envious of those of you who have dogs that will leave alone incision sites. Neither my mpoo nor Kukla fall into that category. And my mpoo was very talented at reaching the site even when wearing cone. I used to have to put him in a gigantic cone.

After Kukla's neuter the only time he could be without his cone was when he was outside on leash. But even then I had to be vigilant because he would frequently stop and go after his stitches. I'm not sure which one of us was happier when the stitches were finally removed after an extremely long 2 weeks!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Acting on the normal side!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm so pleased that you are, and Elroy - in a much better place!
No doubt you are, but keep a careful eye on things !!!!


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Great news! Glad to hear that everything is going well.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Caution!! Photo's are perhaps not for the squeamish! Here's photo's of the incisions. I didn't expect the Gastropexy incision to be so large. Both incisions look really good to me! 

This is from the Gastropexy. It's exactly centered on the bottom of his abdomen. His rear is to the left in this picture.









This is the incision from the Vasectomy. The stitches are all internal disolvable type.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeah, if the pexie isn't done laparoscopically, it's a pretty good sized incision More than twice as long as your average spay incision.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Today is 1 week since Elroy's surgery. He's acting completely normal and if he had his way, he'd be chasing bunnies and squirrels and the likes! He's completed his Deramaxx prescription (yesterday) and is continuing his Gabapentin for another week. He doesn't particularly like when I "pill" him, but he doesn't fight me much either. His surgeon asked for photos of the incisions after a week's time. I sent them and he commented back that they both look great (I knew that!)! Friday he'll be getting his stitches removed. Here's another couple of photo of his progress.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I stick pills in meatballs - much easier than the way my parents did it in the 1990s. She gobbles them willingly.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

I use a blob of peanut butter. The smell seems to overpower the smell of medicine


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

His incisions look great, nice to see him healing well.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Great !!!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

How's he doing ?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

He's back to full action! Like nothing happened! I'm still holding him back a little bit. Still a couple of scabs on his incision from the pexy. I'd like for the scabs to fall off so that I can really see the incision better. I think they'll fall off in another day or two. The vasectomy appears to be 100% healed and well.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Yay! Glad it all went so well!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Happy to hear it went so well. Love the pic of Elroy showing off his scars😆😃🐩🐾


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Apricot mini momma said:


> Happy to hear it went so well. Love the pic of Elroy showing off his scars😆😃🐩🐾


Here's the latest! He's doing fine.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

94Magna_Tom said:


> He's back to full action! Like nothing happened! I'm still holding him back a little bit. Still a couple of scabs on his incision from the pexy. I'd like for the scabs to fall off so that I can really see the incision better. I think they'll fall off in another day or two. The vasectomy appears to be 100% healed and well.
> View attachment 493418
> 
> View attachment 493416
> ...


Lol the bunny picture!!! Looks like the bunny alert is back to normal as well!!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

ShamrockPoodle said:


> Lol the bunny picture!!! Looks like the bunny alert is back to normal as well!!!


Indeed! There are tons of bunnies this year! We see no less than 4 a day lately! Saw 8 on a single walk last night!


----------

